# Sid and Other Victims of Torture in Fort Worth



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

Rather than continuing to take over Scotty's thread with sad stories about the tortured dogs in Fort Worth, I thought I should start another thread if I had anything else I had to say about the topic. I really wish I didn't, but I have been haunted by the specter of a story about which I read while following Sid's story. Relatively speaking, Sid was one of the lucky ones. The vet's own dog, a border collie, was treated so much worse, that he was left writhing in pain with no medication for months. He had to be euthanized. I didn't want to hear this...about the euthanasia. I had been hoping that he could be nursed back to health and given a new life with a family who loved him. I cannot tell you what vengeance I would like to wreak on the so-called "vet" who tortured these helpless animals. I can only pray not to let my basest instincts take hold of me.

May God bless and keep this poor dog's soul.

Here is an excerpt about him from an article published today.

"The third, a black-and-white border collie that Tierce identified as his own, was found twitching in pain in a box on an exam room floor with one missing leg, one dislocated leg and two dislocated shoulders, according to court documents
An employee told investigators that the dog had been lying on a pallet in the same spot, without being given treatment, since she began working at the clinic June 2.
Tierce, according to court documents, told police that he had given his dog water and food but not medical treatment.
'He said he had not euthanized the dog even though in his professional opinion he knew it needed to be,' the documents state.
Tierce admitted that another animal he kept alive after accepting it for euthanasia was caged at the clinic for two to three years.
Police declined to release additional details about the ongoing investigation, including the health status of all the animals and whether the owners have been contacted.
The revelations were made Thursday in an arrest warrant affidavit written by Fort Worth police Detective J.D. Brady and in a state order issued Wednesday suspending Tierce’s veterinary license, which he has held since 1966.
The license will remain suspended until a hearing in Austin determines whether it should be reinstated, officials with the Texas State Board of Veterinary Medical Examiners said.
Tierce, 71, turned himself in on an animal cruelty warrant about 7 p.m. Wednesday at the Tarrant County Jail and was released after posting $10,000 bail, officials said.
The warrant stems from allegations that he 'intentionally or knowingly' tortured or caused serious bodily injury to the border collie.
According to the arrest warrant affidavit, Tierce relinquished control of the collie to animal control officers, who took it to their facility.
There, the dog was euthanized after another vet concluded that it had severe mouth disease, cataracts, abnormal overall health, a missing foot that left it unable to walk, and a degenerative and untreatable neurological disease.
The dog, the examining vet believed, should have been euthanized when initially accepted for treatment, the court documents state."


NewfieMom


----------



## ScottyUSN (Jul 18, 2011)

Just saw this this thread.. 

The Good news: I'm told, Sid the Leonberger seen of the news reports is apparently in Physical Rehab and mentally his spark is returning. With many questions unanswered regarding the series of events I only hope Sid is getting the care and attention he should have received all along. This really stricks a nerve with me as I see my Reese when I look at Sids face, and can't imagine ever seeing that look in my boys eyes.

I'd also hear the Vet's license was revoked, but the lastest news from today still only mentioned continuance of the temporary suspension, and Sid's owners have filed a One Million Dollar lawsuit against the Vet. Another action I do not have detail on to make a determination on regarding the owners. I guess we'll see where their heart is if/when they win or settle the suit.

Either way... May Mr. Tierce receive the same treatment he's given to these abused animals. Considering a kill shelter shows more humanity than this so called Vet, I truly hope karma her way with man. I'd love to hear excuses as to how and why the other office and "vet techs" kept quiet.

Here is lastest article: Fort Worth vet who kept dog for blood transfusions sued for $1 million - Houston Chronicle


----------



## ScottyUSN (Jul 18, 2011)

*A long over due Sid update!*






He's not 100% but is getting the care he deserves.

Article: http://www.dailyjournal.net/view/story/29fa367f966147e8b13330cbefad8c6e/TX--Sids-Recovery/#.VEG1p2Oh_K0.facebook


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

ScottyUSN said:


> *
> 
> A long over due Sid update!*
> 
> He's not 100% but is getting the care he deserves.


Thank you very, very much for posting that, *Scotty*. Although it still makes me sad to remember what Sid has been through, it is wonderful to see all the love with which he is now surrounded! He is such a huge, fluffy teddy bear! Is Reese that large now? I could just bury myself in him! What a splendid, splendid dog!

Thank you again!

Deb/NewfieMom


----------



## ScottyUSN (Jul 18, 2011)

It's great to see Sid without that frightened look on his face. 

Reese is that tall and long but his body is far leaner and athletic which is to be expected considering Sid's condition and age difference.


----------

